# large breasts and hands free nursing



## aprildawn (Apr 1, 2004)

i nursed dd#1 for 18 months and we're on week 5 for dd#2. with my first i never got the hang of nursing w/o holding my breast for support. but i see pics of women nursing their babes and they don't have to hold their breasts for support, and women who nurse their babies in slings, etc.

so, is it possible for a large breasted woman to nurse w/o holding her breast for support? i'm a DD when i'm not pregnant or nursing and a DDD or F when i am. anyone else out there with large breasts figure out how to nurse hands free? the only nursing position i can nurse hands free in is side lying.

any and all advice is welcomed!


----------



## ShannonCC (Apr 11, 2002)

The only way I got the hang of it was when he was little and in the Maya wrap laying down. The Maya supported my breast so I didn't need my hand. Or else laying down in bed like you said. Or him on a pillow and my breast laying on it too (my 2 year old still nurses to sleep that way every night and then I put him down). I think nursing without some sort of support (whether it's your hand, the bed, the sling, etc) just doesn't work for us large breasted women (I'm off the scale right now :LOL I think I'm an H last I checked).


----------



## mraven721 (Mar 10, 2004)

I am an extra large breasted woman and I have to say that I have NEVER nursed DS without supporting my breast. I am so jealous of those mamas who nurse hands free!

We have found a great position that I







. I never thought of it as unusual, but my Le Leche leader seems to think so! DS straddles my lap, facing me, sitting up and nurses. He's done this since he was 8 months old. It's the only way we nurse


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

Oh, I am right there with you! I remember that once dd got to a certain age, she had enough head control that we were able to accomplish nursing hands free, but I can't remember when that was. Then she got to the point where she was holding it for me (and squeezing it, and kneading it, and... :LOL ) I can't wait until ds has enough head control - those of you that can nurse hands-free, you don't know how good you have it!


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

The only way that I can nurse hands free is if I get Niamh at just the right height in my non-padded sling (I am a G cup btw). It doesn't happen every time but it is getting more frequent as I get more and more used to my sling









Steph


----------



## mamasgirls (Sep 8, 2004)

I have never been able to nurse without holding my breast for support







I, too, wish I could do it hands free!


----------



## mamasgirls (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mraven721*
I am an extra large breasted woman and I have to say that I have NEVER nursed DS without supporting my breast. I am so jealous of those mamas who nurse hands free!

We have found a great position that I







. I never thought of it as unusual, but my Le Leche leader seems to think so! DS straddles my lap, facing me, sitting up and nurses. He's done this since he was 8 months old. It's the only way we nurse









My dd does this, too! She is now 11 months and loves to stand between my legs and nurse- every time I put her to straddle me sitting she kicks her legs out so she can stand on the floor! :LOL


----------



## Zamber (May 4, 2005)

Size G here, and I use lots of pillows for support!


----------



## brandywine (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm only a D, but my nipples really point downward so I have to support eith a hand just to see what I'm doing.


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm a D (was DD when ds was younger but I think the girls have regulated themselves :LOL ) but I used a folded up cloth diaper and place it under my breast.... it kinda "sits" on it and then nurse ds in the cradle hold. Works great for us and I have my hands free.


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm a DD before pregnancy, and a DD - DDD while nursing! I nurse hands free ALL THE TIME!! That's how I'm on MDC all the time!! :LOL

For your reference: http://www.stormweaver.net/jessy/janaelaptop1.jpg ... This is us.... naking!! HANDS FREE! Actually, she isn't latched on at the moment, but she was! DB wanted me to cover up a little cos I was taking the picture for a guy friend...







:LOL
 








Anyway... I couldn't do it without the boppy. I sit indian style in my chair, I use the boppy... and then I lay her down in front of me. I get her latched on, and then I stuff a blanket rolled up, under her head for support. It works beautifully!! This is just how I adapted to nursing, I guess.... no one ever told me how to do it, but it works great!

In fact, I'm doing it right now.
















Let me know if you need anymore help! To the OP... we're the SAME size... so if I can do it, I would think you can too.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amj'smommy*
I I used a folded up cloth diaper and place it under my breast.... it kinda "sits" on it and then nurse ds in the cradle hold. Works great for us and I have my hands free.

Yes, or use a rolled up towel or receiving blanket, whatever works best. It really props up the boob and gets the nipple up where it needs to be.

Sometimes lg breasted moms can't nurse in a sling b/c frankly, the breasts take up all the room, making cradle hold impossible. Once baby can go in the hip hold however, he can nurse kind of from the side. Not the most discreet position for in public, but oh well. We really need to let people see we are nursing, for goddess' sake!
It's normal. It's healthy.

Oops. Off topic rant.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

When I was nursing DD I thought I was way weird for not being able to nurse hands free--but now I see that it is a normal dilemma for us well endowed women. DD never nursed hands free (I always had to support my breast and use a finger so she could breathe). Now with DS I have the same thing when we are doing cradle hold--I have to support my breast and use a finger so he can breathe. When he was small enough to lie down in the maya wrap, I could nurse him in it, but I still had to support myself with my hand. He's 6 months now, maybe we could try the rolled up towel or the position of him facing me.


----------



## soccerchic21 (Jan 6, 2004)

I would sometimes use a rolled hand towel and prop it under my breast when DD was little or a rolled washcloth. Laying down is easy because my breast just sort of lays on the bed then I bring DD to my breast. SHe is 22 months now so it is much easier and sometimes she can hold up my breast herself.

For the computer I would put the boppy on then lay my breast out on it then arrange DD. We did this when we were at work and I could do my computer work and phone calls and take orders over the phone while she nursed.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

oh my, I guess there is a tribe for everything. I too thought I was the only that didn't nurse hands-free. At my peak I was a DD but was never perky.


----------



## cmmrk1974 (May 2, 2005)

I couldn't nurse hands-free until very recently - I'd say when DS was 11 weeks he finally had enough head control.

The other thing that I eventually realized was that in an effort to "support" my breast, I was actually LIFTING it... therefore, having to hold it in place. I know I had read "bring your baby to the breast" many many times - but it took me a while to realize that my attempts to support were moving the breast from its natural resting location. So in my case, using the boppy I think made things WORSE because the boppy would elevate my breasts instead of letting them hang where they wanted to be.

Also, the football hold was great in the beginning. I hardly ever used anything else for the first two months.


----------



## aprildawn (Apr 1, 2004)

i'm glad i'm not the only mama who hasn't figured it out yet! whew.

good ideas from those of you who have figured it out. i'll be giving some of them a try.

as far as bringing baby to the breast, i think part of my problem, so far, is that i need to compress my areola still to help her latch on. she was tongue-tied and we've had plenty of breastfeeding drama around my house. maybe once she's a few weeks older we'll be able to experiment with some hands free nursing time. fingers crossed.


----------



## mraven721 (Mar 10, 2004)

I second the football position. That's all we used for about 2 months as well.


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

I can't nurse hands-free at all -- even side-lying, I usually have to use at least one of my hands to either hold DD close to me (if she's feeling active) or keep her top hand busy so she's not pinching me.

My daughter is a very active nurser -- unless she's really sleepy, she doesn't want to just lie there and nurse quietly. So at least one of my hands is usually tied up keeping her from pinching or scratching me, repositioning my breast because she unlatched yet again, etc.

So I don't really have any tips, but I do hear you!


----------

